# Nikki Bella and "Slut Shaming"



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even see how that promo would even be AJ's fault, considering she likely didn't write it lol. I read somewhere there was supposed to be a follow-up promo but Nikki complained and it got cancelled. Dunno if it's true though.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

Nikki and her twin have always sucked. Since day one. I thought they were sluts. Had nothing to do with AJ. She can blame anyone she likes. Blame herself.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

HereNThere said:


> Nikki and her twin have always sucked. Since day one. *I thought they were sluts*. Had nothing to do with AJ. She can blame anyone she likes. Blame herself.



:kobefacepalm *dudes on this forum need to meet some women and get laid*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

gsm1988 said:


> Nikki has said in numerous interviews that she blames AJ Lee for being at least partially responsible for the false perceptions fans have of her because of the Total Divas promo. So why does she allow other women like Nattie and Carmella to say the same things about her? Are they not also contributing to any false perceptions people hold about her? I find it amazing how the Bellas got so upset over one promo from over 3 years ago when Nattie and Carmella say the same things about her pretty much every week.


Nikki got upset not about what was said but how it was handled. 

Nikki put AJ Lee in her place within the very next night on SD in a promo where she got at her for fucking Punk. AJ Lee pulled the CM Punk card backstage and had him use his power, which Nikki and Brie don't pull with Bryan and Cena, and got the whole promo cut off SD because she didn't want to look bad. 

In short AJ took a piss on her and the other girls, then couldn't handle the ego blow of being pissed on too. Carmella has let Nikki make fun of her too with How Ya Doin and so has Natalya with her citing she only has a job because she is a HArt. They pissed on Nikki and she got to fire back, you know give and take? AJ Lee liked to shoot and drop pipebombs but erased the retort nothing more or less


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Nikki got upset not about what was said but how it was handled.
> 
> Nikki put AJ Lee in her place within the very next night on SD in a promo where she got at her for fucking Punk. AJ Lee pulled the CM Punk card backstage and had him use his power, which Nikki and Brie don't pull with Bryan and Cena, and got the whole promo cut off SD because she didn't want to look bad.
> 
> In short AJ took a piss on her and the other girls, then couldn't handle the ego blow of being pissed on too. Carmella has let Nikki make fun of her too with How Ya Doin and so has Natalya with her citing she only has a job because she is a HArt. They pissed on Nikki and she got to fire back, you know give and take? AJ Lee liked to shoot and drop pipebombs but erased the retort nothing more or less


Punk had been gone for 10 months when that promo took place.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Probably because AJ Lee was booked to go over eventually.
Carmella and Natty? not so much.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gimme More said:


> :kobefacepalm *dudes on this forum need to meet some women and get laid*


The thought of these repressed passive aggressive motherfuckers in any club trying to talk to actual chicks.

"Look whore, I bought you a drink, the least you could do is take your top off. c'mon man let's go to the titty bar, these bitches are stuck up."


:sodone :frank1

@swagger_ROCKS @A$AP @Headliner


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> :kobefacepalm *dudes on this forum need to meet some women and get laid*


Forreal or at least take that shit to NWF unkout


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Reotor said:


> Probably because AJ Lee was booked to go over eventually.
> Carmella and Natty? not so much.


That and they were mutually a threat to each other's standing as top female, and Carmella and Nattie are not threats to Nikki's status. Regardless of Alexa being champ and her and Becky just headlining Smackdown Nikki is still the top female on the show. The only true threat she would have to that status is Sasha and she is on the other show.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

gsm1988 said:


> Punk had been gone for 10 months when that promo took place.


Didnt stop the fact he wasn't officially gone and everything settled with him back then legally. Also doesn't change the fact it was reported she threw a bitch fit about Nikki going at her the same way she went at Nikki. Nikki's receipt got erased from TV, that was the sour taste. Nikki hasn't bitched about the girls shitting on her or Brie when she can give a rebuttal like with Mella and Natty

It was stupid to cut her promo and job the Bella Twins out at Mania to AJ, utterly stupid at the time and in hindsight


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Again, like always these topics are coming from things you've read or heard in reports that probably aren't accurate or how things have been.

We shouldn't read or hear about things, specially in media and entertainment and take it as gospel, chances are, probably none of this even happened or went down the way it did, the people writing about it weren't there and they love to create this stuff anyway cause it gets people reading.

I don't think we should knock AJ or The Bella's, but just take it all as a pinch of salt.

People are taking sides over things they've read.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Didnt stop the fact he wasn't officially gone and everything settled with him back then legally. Also doesn't change the fact it was reported she threw a bitch fit about Nikki going at her the same way she went at Nikki. Nikki's receipt got erased from TV, that was the sour taste. Nikki hasn't bitched about the girls shitting on her or Brie when she can give a rebuttal like with Mella and Natty


And you know all of this how? I find it very hard to believe that the significant other of the most powerful wrestler in the company and the star of a cash cow reality show was kept from having a voice.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The thought of these repressed passive aggressive motherfuckers in any club trying to talk to actual chicks.
> 
> "Look whore, I bought you a drink, the least you could do is take your top off. c'mon man let's go to the titty bar, these bitches are stuck up."
> 
> ...


:lmao* that's exactly how I picture it. Especially in the weird ass bars around here. Which is why I don't go to bars.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Nikki has said in numerous interviews that she blames AJ Lee for being at least partially responsible for the false perceptions fans have of her because of the Total Divas promo. So why does she allow other women like Nattie and Carmella to say the same things about her? Are they not also contributing to any false perceptions people hold about her? I find it amazing how the Bellas got so upset over one promo from over 3 years ago when Nattie and Carmella say the same things about her pretty much every week.


Well who says she actually has any say in it?


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Well who says she actually has any say in it?


She might not but if the comments bothered her so much then she probably shouldn't be OK with other people saying pretty much the same things even if It's people whom she considers friends. And in the era of the "women's revolution" we should be moving away from that type of promo altogether.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> She might not but if the comments bothered her so much then she probably shouldn't be OK with other people saying pretty much the same things even if It's people whom she considers friends. And in the era of the "women's revolution" we should be moving away from that type of promo altogether.


It was mentioned earlier but there being some give and take makes a difference. Like AJ Lee got so much promo time and got to cut some scratching promos that none of the other women got to retort. Nikki had promos and matches cut from TV while AJ Lee was treated as being so far above everyone else.

That said I'm not a fan of the smark-tactic promos that Nattie and Carmella cut against Nikki.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The main problem with Nikki complaining about the false perceptions about her is they're not false perceptions.

Anyone who thinks she got where she is because she's the best at anything involving professional wrestling is delusional.

If anything Nikki should thank AJ, if AJ didn't bite the hand that feeds and run off into the sunset with Punk, Nikki's recored setting reign as Divas champion would still be in Nikki's dream catalogue next to marrying Cena.

As for why Nikki's fine with Natty and others saying it but not AJ, Natty and the others are saying it to get heat and don't really mean it. AJ on the other hand really meant it and REALLY enjoyed saying it on national television.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

It's pretty simple. The opinion that is going to cause the most consternation to you is the opinion that comes from the person that you see as the biggest threat to you personally, if that opinion is negative. Women are particularly bad with this, but it is by no means exclusive to us. Unfortunately is does seem to always result in accusations that involve the words "slut", "bitch" or "whore".


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

I would say that the difference is in her position and the treatment of it.

Back then, she was simply one more face close to be a jobber as for the speech for AJ Lee. It served no purpose, no other women were allowed to react and in the end, it really hurted the image for the women because it is around that time that the whole model vs real wrestlers' reaction happened ( even though AJ was never a big indy wrestler )

Now ? First, she got to respond, be presented as equal and it served a purpose which is to create a new feud. Plus, she is a big deal in the division now so even if she doesn't like it, I guess a part of her feels that now she is getting those opportunities, she have to lead by exemple and take on everything


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

wwetna1 said:


> Nikki got upset not about what was said but how it was handled.
> 
> Nikki put AJ Lee in her place within the very next night on SD in a promo where she got at her for fucking Punk. AJ Lee pulled the CM Punk card backstage and had him use his power, which Nikki and Brie don't pull with Bryan and Cena, and got the whole promo cut off SD because she didn't want to look bad.
> 
> In short AJ took a piss on her and the other girls, then couldn't handle the ego blow of being pissed on too.


I'm not sure where you came up with that wacky theory. Dating Cena, Nikki has more backstage clout than AJ or even CM Punk ever had.

They edited Nikki's promo that night because she cut a fiery babyface promo when she was supposed to be a heel.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Like others have stated it's because she wasn't allowed to respond.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The main problem with Nikki complaining about the false perceptions about her is they're not false perceptions.
> 
> *Anyone who thinks she got where she is because she's the best at anything involving professional wrestling is delusional.*
> 
> ...


Double standards. This is pro wrestling, no one gets anywhere just by being the best, not the biggest legends, the man st overrated Indy Gawds or anyone in between. People acting like Nikkis a slut or has zero talent just because she doesn't have the background their idea of a pro wrestler demands is ridiculous regardless. She's still worked insanely hard to get where she is.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Nikki is awesome as a character but I can imagine she mightn't be the most fun person to work with.

Also 'She's a slut'

Sorry but other than Cena and Ziggler do any of you know anything about her dating history? What kind of uber conservative backgrounds do you come from to think that dating a few people makes you a slut?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

gsm1988 said:


> Punk had been gone for 10 months when that promo took place.


Aj lee's "pipebomb" was in 2013 when punk was nearing the end of his run.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The main problem with Nikki complaining about the false perceptions about her is they're not false perceptions.
> 
> Anyone who thinks she got where she is because she's the best at anything involving professional wrestling is delusional.
> 
> ...


100% agree


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

They shared a hot tub with Johnny Ace fuck no did they get hired for their "ability" it was always about their looks


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Gimme More said:


> :kobefacepalm *dudes on this forum need to meet some women and get laid*


They do. 
"You find a women attractive that does not look like a Goth,Horse,or Man? Well mate are you sexiest?"
(Becky get's a pass because she is actually hot)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Double standards. This is pro wrestling, no one gets anywhere just by being the best, not the biggest legends, the man st overrated Indy Gawds or anyone in between. People acting like Nikkis a slut or has zero talent just because she doesn't have the background their idea of a pro wrestler demands is ridiculous regardless. She's still worked insanely hard to get where she is.


She was dating Cena in 2012 you know 2 years before her big title run (smarks POV: that must be the reason though)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not bothered by her private behavior. It doesn't factor in whether I like her onscreen persona or not.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Nikki is quite hypocritical.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Aj lee's "pipebomb" was in 2013 when punk was nearing the end of his run.


People forget when she was warring against the Total Divas and had Tamina as back up.

But yeah idk why some fans feel the need to do the accomplishments if anybody they find traditionally pretty. Yeah the Bella's are hot, but we all know hotness only takes you so far you either need to be a draw or have some tangible abilities to keep a push in WWE. It's why most of the Diva Search ladies quickly got demoted to backstage personalities and shit.

It's even funnier because they pick and choose when stuff is wrong, Nikki fucks a top guy she's bad Brie and AJ fuck a top guy it's okay. Nattie has a famous bloodline it's okay, Charlotte has a famous bloodline and she's only around because of it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Admittedly I'm not a big fan of this feud idea myself. Nothing against either woman, but this TMZ/Total Divas catty basis for a feud just doesn't really appeal to me. Just a taste issue.

But I think that the difference between this and the AJ Lee situation is that here, it feels more even. It's less one performer takes a crap all over others, and then there's really no response. It's the three of them (Nikki, Carmella, and Natalya) all taking verbal pot-shots at each other and airing each other's faults.

So it feels more like a proper back and forth than the AJ thing did.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> It was mentioned earlier but there being some give and take makes a difference. Like AJ Lee got so much promo time and got to cut some scratching promos that none of the other women got to retort. Nikki had promos and matches cut from TV while AJ Lee was treated as being so far above everyone else.
> 
> That said I'm not a fan of the smark-tactic promos that Nattie and Carmella cut against Nikki.


She had her own reality show that centered around her, and I still have a hard time believing that Nikki somehow lacked influence backstage that AJ somehow had over her.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The main problem with Nikki complaining about the false perceptions about her is they're not false perceptions.
> 
> Anyone who thinks she got where she is because she's the best at anything involving professional wrestling is delusional.
> 
> ...


I actually don't agree with that perception of Nikki, she has worked hard to improve and become a not bad wrestler and a decent promo. Perhaps initially some of the perceptions of her were true but like Miz I think she has shattered pretty much all of the stereotypes people hold about her. Of course it would help even more if they moved away altogether from the promos which only reinforce some of those stereotypes.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> It was mentioned earlier but there being some give and take makes a difference. Like AJ Lee got so much promo time and got to cut some scratching promos that none of the other women got to retort. Nikki had promos and matches cut from TV while AJ Lee was treated as being so far above everyone else.
> 
> That said I'm not a fan of the smark-tactic promos that Nattie and Carmella cut against Nikki.


I still have a hard time believing that AJ somehow was able to use influence that Nikki did not have. And Nikki had/has an hour long reality show that received tremendous promotion from the company which she starred in every week while the divas division was given 3-5 minutes on TV every week, so Nikki wasn't exactly struggling to find a platform to express herself.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Buster Baxter said:


> Aj lee's "pipebomb" was in 2013 when punk was nearing the end of his run.


That was in reference to Nikki's Smackdown promo that was edited, which did happen after Punk had been gone. And I laugh at the idea that a man who was a constant headache backstage and was making enemies left and right at the time wielded more influence over the matter than the face of the company.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> They shared a hot tub with Johnny Ace fuck no did they get hired for their "ability" it was always about their looks


1 Even if true they have earned their spots (Nikki in particular) with her hard work. 2 Why do people always have to bring this stuff up?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If the shoe fits then wear it, with that being said can't get mad at the truth just accept it. The ironic thing about AJ is she was sleeping with her trainer to move up on the card. She was just as much of a slut as nikki is and this is coming from a quote unquote nikki bella hater.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

HereNThere said:


> Nikki and her twin have always sucked. Since day one. I thought they were sluts. Had nothing to do with AJ. She can blame anyone she likes. Blame herself.


Brie is married with a child on the way and Nikki is in a long term relationship... but sure let's just call them sluts... idiot


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a Nikki fan, but she was mostly pressed about AJ. She knew she could never really get one over her. She defeated her in a tainted victory and lost to her WrestleMania. Nikki is going to feel comfortable about using John Cena in her promos because she wants to be associated with her man. When AJ insinuated Bella sucked, AJ referred to her now stepdad, John Laurinhepatitis. That's what bothered Nikki. John Cena is a man she considers husband material; John Laurinhepatitis is just a rung on the ladder. And AJ probably called her out on a very plausible event because let's be honest, Nikki probably sucked a dick or two before finding her leverage. There's no shame in that because she made the most of it. I can't say the same about Dana Brooke.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really doubt AJ had more influence backstage than Nikki did. Nikki is dating John Cena, AJ married Punk, who was in WWE's bad books. I think I know who WWE likes more in that regard. And especially considering Nikki's title reign that broke AJ's record started cos Nikki beat AJ in 30 seconds, I don't think if AJ had any influence that would have happened AT ALL.

But in the end it doesn't matter cos AJ retired anyway.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone who argues that Nikki hasn't worked hard to improve is either lying or not paying attention. She didn't HAVE to come back from a serious neck injury. She could have coasted off of her looks, her famous boyfriend, her reality show, etc. But she didn't, she worked her (admittedly very nice) butt off in order to rehab and come back. And she's made a lot of efforts to improve in the ring, which she has.

You don't have to like her, but to argue that she isn't a hard worker is nonsense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shaming? It's a shame more women aren't like Nikki. :nikki


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Who do you think has more backstage pull; Charlotte or Nikki?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's pretty simple. Nikki and AJ didn't like each other so when they did take shots at one another they were truthful. When Carmella and Natalya do it to Nikki now, it's pure storyline purposes. Nikki is good friends with both girls. I never cared for AJ's "better than everyone else" attitude towards people, especially towards the total divas girls. Wasn't AJ rumored to have quite the reputation with men before Punk? So she shouldn't have been slut shaming anyone.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

celticjobber said:


> I'm not sure where you came up with that wacky theory. Dating Cena, Nikki has more backstage clout than AJ or even CM Punk ever had.
> 
> They edited Nikki's promo that night because she cut a fiery babyface promo when she was supposed to be a heel.


She always had a problem with that. It's the main reason I didn't like her during her record title run, even though she had gotten much better. She just always wanted to look like a face to the point where some matches saw her getting heat on her opponent, then making a babyface comeback like 2 minutes later. But hey, merch sales right?

AJ didn't change my perception of Nikki at all in that promo. In fact, it should be noted that AJ was referring to at least one other person (Cameron) and it wasn't just about Nikki, and the heart of the matter was "none of you can touch me. step it up." Nikki actually did step it up, and I wonder now how much that whole exchange motivated her, if at all.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AJ was the Vince's favorite girl and was pushed to the moon and always looked good when Nikki couldn't do a correct suplex and being a valet

they never had good vibes but i don't think Brie hates AJ


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> They shared a hot tub with Johnny Ace fuck no did they get hired for their "ability" it was always about their looks


I'd hate to be a woman, get in a hot tub with a guy and you must be the biggest slut in the universe. Women have to be nuns who never even speak to a guy to not be called a slut thesedays.



nyelator said:


> She was dating Cena in 2012 you know 2 years before her big title run (smarks POV: that must be the reason though)


People love to pretend she's super protected and got megapushed, and squares everyone the second her and Cena started dating. In reality she was doing nothing, just another woman there to put AJ Lee over until they got to the point where they needed a new face at the top of the division and Nikki ran with the ball. Before she won the Title she was regularly out performing AJ and Paige. She worked hard and got a push, worth mentioning as well she only held the Title that long so WWE could spite AJ. She was used to establish the Horsewomen, she doesn't have a single win over Charlotte or Sasha. And in her return spent the first few months just putting over Carmella and Alexa. 



gsm1988 said:


> She had her own reality show that centered around her, and I still have a hard time believing that Nikki somehow lacked influence backstage that AJ somehow had over her.





gsm1988 said:


> I still have a hard time believing that AJ somehow was able to use influence that Nikki did not have. And Nikki had/has an hour long reality show that received tremendous promotion from the company which she starred in every week while the divas division was given 3-5 minutes on TV every week, so Nikki wasn't exactly struggling to find a platform to express herself.


You look at the women's division back then and it was all about AJ Lee. No one else was consistently pushed, no one else got mic time. WWE were all in on the AJ Lee character, so I don't think Nikki could have influenced any of that. All she could do is hit the gym harder. Even then there was still stupid shit like having AJ tap Nikki out at Mania, even if AJ had of stayed that's a decision that did nothing for anyone.

And it's not like she can cut a promo about AJ Lee and wait four months before it airs. They needed to give the women air time to go back at AJ.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You guys need to stop slut shamming these woman. They are athletes and work as hard any male does in WWE. For the record AJ and Nikki may not like each other, but what do I know, I haven't asked them :lol. But I don't think from what I have read they hate each other. AJ may not respect the fact, or they come from different backgrounds. AJ worked to get where she is and happened to marry Punk. Some people see Nikki getting through the door, due to her relationship with Cena. But both are crap. And both had nothing to do with it, or each other. You could argue Trips got ahead for marrying the boss's daughter. Do we see threads of HHH being a slut? :lol. No so I Think theirs a double standard going on here. Nikki is where she is, because she has worked her butt off. And improoved out of sight, sure Dating Cena has given her levarage. Leverege she has clearly taken advantage of. But she is now one of the best workers on the womans roster. So I think people ned to stop that. I don't think Nikki was outperforming Paige or anyone else in that time. But she was doing solid work. AJ was getting a super push at that time. Talent get pushed, when Vince wants you too. It has nothing to do with who likes who. Alexa got a big push, but she has backed it up and followed through. ITs just oppurtunity really.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I'd hate to be a woman, get in a hot tub with a guy and you must be the biggest slut in the universe. Women have to be nuns who never even speak to a guy to not be called a slut thesedays.
> Yeah pretty much true
> 
> 
> ...


True


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Double standards. This is pro wrestling, no one gets anywhere just by being the best, not the biggest legends, the man st overrated Indy Gawds or anyone in between. People acting like Nikkis a slut or has zero talent just because she doesn't have the background their idea of a pro wrestler demands is ridiculous regardless. She's still worked insanely hard to get where she is.





gsm1988 said:


> I actually don't agree with that perception of Nikki, she has worked hard to improve and become a not bad wrestler and a decent promo. Perhaps initially some of the perceptions of her were true but like Miz I think she has shattered pretty much all of the stereotypes people hold about her. Of course it would help even more if they moved away altogether from the promos which only reinforce some of those stereotypes.


I won't say she doesn't work hard, but everyone in the business, with few exceptions, works hard. I'm not even a Nikki or Bella Twin hater, i agree they both improved in the ring dramatically, I'd even say at this point Nikki's earned her spot at the top of the division. I just think it's a little too obvious that they got into WWE with their looks and got their mega push mostly to spit AJ.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I won't say she doesn't work hard, but everyone in the business, with few exceptions, works hard. I'm not even a Nikki or Bella Twin hater, i agree they both improved in the ring dramatically, I'd even say at this point Nikki's earned her spot at the top of the division. I just think it's a little too obvious that they got into WWE with their looks and got their mega push mostly to spit AJ.


Well they did come in through the Diva Search, but all the women get signed to some degree on their looks. Even Nia Jax while quite large is a pretty woman, and women like Sasha have no issue with wearing minimal ring gear and twerking. In the past women like Trish Stratus were signed purely on their looks.

The Bellas big push started before Punk and WWE and thus AJ as well had their falling out. All was still good between them all when they started the Brie vs Stephanie story, which lead to Nikki turning heel and then establishing herself as a Contender and winning the Divas Title when CM Punk was still actively performing in WWE.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Who do you think has more backstage pull; Charlotte or Nikki?


Charlotte, of course. She just has to remind HHH who her dad is, and bamn, she goes over. It's why she's had a Holocaust reign. Charlotte doesn't even need to "sleep her way to the top". Her last name guarantees 16 title reigns, because nepotism


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Well they did come in through the Diva Search, but all the women get signed to some degree on their looks. Even Nia Jax while quite large is a pretty woman, and women like Sasha have no issue with wearing minimal ring gear and twerking. In the past women like Trish Stratus were signed purely on their looks.
> 
> The Bellas big push started before Punk and WWE and thus AJ as well had their falling out. All was still good between them all when they started the Brie vs Stephanie story, which lead to Nikki turning heel and then establishing herself as a Contender and winning the Divas Title when CM Punk was still actively performing in WWE.


I ment more specifically the record setting title reign, no way that happens if AJ stays


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks are important, for both men and women.

An overweight wrestler wouldn't be as over as someone that looks like Batista. Similarly, it happens to women, in the sense that if the girl doesn't look "attractive" or "hot" people will pay less attention, where as an attractive women who can wrestle will be seen as "beautiful and strong". Nikki Bella is a prime example of this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I'd hate to be a woman, get in a hot tub with a guy and you must be the biggest slut in the universe.


When the guy just happens to be the damn VP of talent relations damn right it looks shady as fuck. There was even a story they threatened to quit unless getting called up, what happens the day after? They get called up so no its not slut shaming its calling out people who deny they used their looks to get a foot in the door


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I ment more specifically the record setting title reign, no way that happens if AJ stays


Well the record breaking part of it was to spite AJ, but she won the Title when all was still good with WWE and Punk/AJ.



Simply Flawless said:


> When the guy just happens to be the damn VP of talent relations damn right it looks shady as fuck. There was even a story they threatened to quit unless getting called up, what happens the day after? They get called up so no its not slut shaming its calling out people who deny they used their looks to get a foot in the door


Has the hot tub story ever been confirmed though? But regardless so what; OMG they were in a hot tub, Jesus Christ people share hot tubs all the time.

Another story that isn't confirmed, hell I'd never heard it before. But if Samoa Joe or Nakamura threatened to quit unless they got called up they'd be worshiped (even more) for it. I don't see how that's a bad thing, or it relates to the supposed "sluttinrss" that people wish the Bellas had. If they did that then they recognised their own worth, saw that the WWE valued them and got themselves a promotion basically. How is that a bad thing?

The Bellas have never denied that their looks got them in the door... same as 95% of women in WWE ever and most of the guys as well. But despite common wrestling fan belief being attractive doesn't mean you can't have talent or can't improve. Both Bellas improved, Nikki especially, she has become a very talented all round wrestler. But people get hung up on her not being some Indy Queen and just judge her as a model still just all about her looks when she is so much more than that.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If Nikki, who's been in a consistent relationship with the same guy since, what 2012, gets the **** (and I won't type it because I find it insulting), then like 95% of the locker room probably fit that descriptor, men AND women. They're on the road 300+ days a year, often mostly interacting with each other and surrounded by adoring fans. The fact that there's a lot of hooking up going on, is not surprising.

-Bret Hart openly admitted to cheating on his first wife constantly when he was on the road.
-HBK was quite the ladies man during his first run.
-Ric Flair, well that one is obvious.
-Cena apparently hooked up with Victoria, Mickie James, Maria Kanellis, and Kelly Kelly BEFORE getting to Nikki.
-Jeff Jarrett had an affair with Kurt Angle's wife (who is now Jeff's wife).
-Lita cheated on Matt Hardy with one of Matt's best friends.
-Etc.

Frankly compared to all of that, what Nikki and Brie are ALLEGED (and as far as I know, nothing has ever been proven anyway), seems tame by comparison. Also their sex/love lives are none of my business.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

My thoughts on this:

1) Nikki has improved from god-awful to passable.

2) Nikki only broke AJ's record to spite Punk. No other reason.

3) During AJ's Promo against the Total Divas The Bellas were unprofessionally yelling and interrupting w/o a mic throughout her promo. It's one thing to cut someone off the mic and put them in their place or attack them but to do that was amateur hour from the Bellas.

4) It took a few pages in but the Bellas got hired due to hot tubbing with their father-in-law. They left and when no one gave a shit they came crawling back to WWE and started doing Total Divas. The ratings used to be well over a million, then they were barely a million, and last I checked it was about 600K. 

5) How is it gonna be with Mickie James working on SD with John Cena (her homewrecker with Ken Doane) and Bella.

6) AJ had tons more merch. I remember looking online in March of 2014 prior to the RAW in Chicago after Punk left and found it interesting that AJ had over 50 items on WWE Shop. Only Cena and Punk had more (Punk actually had more than Cena). Bellas had 2 things collectively. 

7) Some say Bella never used Cena. Well that is funny during the time that Nikki's reign was getting up there and there was serious talk about going with Naomi (I believe) Cena politicked her Nikki then. 

8) Nikki didn't want to put over true threats like AJ. She doesn't care about midcard-for-life Nattie or Carmella. She lost a pair to Charlotte due to the "Diva's Revolution" and the fact that the title reign record was no longer w/ AJ and that was the only true purpose for her reign in the first place. 

9) What girls can talk these days? Charlotte lacks but she's improved. Sasha awful. Bayley heinous. Bellas were always shit. Nia Jax sounds like she is taking or needs to take a shit. Carmella is trying to improve but sometimes I can only laugh at her. I think Bliss is the best woman on the mic. I feel like she is natural and doesn't sound so scripted. Becky is kind of whack but that is part of her accent. Nattie as a heel is LOL.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I'd hate to be a woman, get in a hot tub with a guy and you must be the biggest slut in the universe. Women have to be nuns who never even speak to a guy to not be called a slut thesedays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are conflicting stories as to why they didn't get air time to respond, which I think they should have. Nikki says she wasn't allowed to and AJ says that some of the women (I'm guessing Bellas and perhaps Nattie) took offense and got the angle nixed after AJ's promo, which she says the intent of was to try and create a buzz in the division. I don't know which side is being honest (perhaps there is some truth in both stories) but they clearly did not like each other and I think they both saw the other as a threat to being the top person in the division, which they both wanted to be. I just have a hard time believing that if the Bellas truly as angry and outraged as some of the interviews they have done have indicated, that they were absolutely powerless to get any sort of on air response if they wanted it bad enough.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> .
> 
> Another story that isn't confirmed, hell I'd never heard it before. But if Samoa Joe or Nakamura threatened to quit unless they got called up they'd be worshiped (even more) for it. I don't see how that's a bad thing, or it relates to the supposed "sluttinrss" that people wish the Bellas had. If they did that then they recognised their own worth, saw that the WWE valued them and got themselves a promotion basically. How is that a bad thing?


I haven't thought of it like that before but I agree with this. If more people in the company recognized their value and were assertive about it things would be a lot different.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CancelWWENetwork said:


> My thoughts on this:
> 
> 1) Nikki has improved from god-awful to passable.
> 
> ...


Sorry but so dumb.

3) What were they meant to stand there like statues and not do a single thing? That's stupid. The Bellas speaking up added to that promo, why would anyone just stand their and let a hypocritical tart like the AJ Lee character talk shit to them? But it's more proof that Nikki gets hated on no matter what she does.

4) The Bellas were already hired when the hot tub rumour supposedly took place. A rumour from the same minds who said AJ Lee was pregnant a week before she returned to TV or that Nikki had zero chance of ever wrestling again a week before she returned.

7) LOL. Typical smark nonsense, did AJ Lee, Paige, Alexa, Sasha, Becky all politic to keep Naomi down as well then? 

8) You can't deny how dumb that statement is. She tapped out to AJ at Mania after all. She lost to AJ regularly in her career, she lost to Paige a lot, she put over Naomi when none of the generic IWC favourites/Indy Queens do. She lost to Sasha and Charlotte many times to establish them. Nikki has never beat either of those two by the way. I know fans like you wish Nikki was the biggest bitch ever and everyone hates her but that's just not reality.



gsm1988 said:


> There are conflicting stories as to why they didn't get air time to respond, which I think they should have. Nikki says she wasn't allowed to and AJ says that some of the women (I'm guessing Bellas and perhaps Nattie) took offense and got the angle nixed after AJ's promo, which she says the intent of was to try and create a buzz in the division. I don't know which side is being honest (perhaps there is some truth in both stories) but they clearly did not like each other and I think they both saw the other as a threat to being the top person in the division, which they both wanted to be. I just have a hard time believing that if the Bellas truly as angry and outraged as some of the interviews they have done have indicated, that they were absolutely powerless to get any sort of on air response if they wanted it bad enough.


Here's the thing Cena has wanted to turn heel at a few points but Vince has nixed it every time. If Cena can't wield ultimate power over his career how can you expect his girlfriend too over her career. WWE were ALL in on AJ Lee back then and pushed her harder than any woman in a long time.



gsm1988 said:


> I haven't thought of it like that before but I agree with this. If more people in the company recognized their value and were assertive about it things would be a lot different.


I mean aren't people always complaining about the wrestlers thesedays not taking any initiative? But if the Bellas supposedly do that's a bad thing because they aren't Sasha or Becky or Seth Rollins.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I mean aren't people always complaining about the wrestlers thesedays not taking any initiative? But if the Bellas supposedly do that's a bad thing because they aren't Sasha or Becky or Seth Rollins.


I can imagine how much shit Seth would get if he was a woman LOL


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Sorry but so dumb.
> 
> 3) What were they meant to stand there like statues and not do a single thing? That's stupid. The Bellas speaking up added to that promo, why would anyone just stand their and let a hypocritical tart like the AJ Lee character talk shit to them? But it's more proof that Nikki gets hated on no matter what she does.
> 
> ...


Valid point but I think that there is a difference between wanting to turn heel when the owner of the company is stubborn about it and is dead set on continuing to use you as the top face and being angry about and desiring to respond to a promo which you believe negatively affects your career and peoples' perceptions of you as a human being. You could be right though.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nikki does a service to heterosexual males everywhere everytime she comes through that curtain. The kind of woman who gets turned on just by knowing she's turning others on. 

"You can look but you can't touch."

Cena, you lucky bastard. Nikki is a saint and scholar and should be treated as such 











God bless Tit -- Nikki Bella.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Sorry but so dumb.
> 
> 3) What were they meant to stand there like statues and not do a single thing? That's stupid. The Bellas speaking up added to that promo, why would anyone just stand their and let a hypocritical tart like the AJ Lee character talk shit to them? But it's more proof that Nikki gets hated on no matter what she does.
> 
> ...


You will never know how much I appreciate Nikki losing clean to Bliss and Mella (a lot)
Also who do you refer to as the IWC Queens?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Nikki got upset not about what was said but how it was handled.
> 
> Nikki put AJ Lee in her place within the very next night on SD in a promo where she got at her for fucking Punk. AJ Lee pulled the CM Punk card backstage and had him use his power, which Nikki and Brie don't pull with Bryan and Cena, and got the whole promo cut off SD because she didn't want to look bad.
> 
> In short AJ took a piss on her and the other girls, then couldn't handle the ego blow of being pissed on too. Carmella has let Nikki make fun of her too with How Ya Doin and so has Natalya with her citing she only has a job because she is a HArt. They pissed on Nikki and she got to fire back, you know give and take? AJ Lee liked to shoot and drop pipebombs but erased the retort nothing more or less












Lol! Sure, whatever you say.



Rated R Maryse said:


> You look at the women's division back then and it was all about AJ Lee. No one else was consistently pushed, no one else got mic time. WWE were all in on the AJ Lee character, so I don't think Nikki could have influenced any of that. All she could do is hit the gym harder. Even then there was still stupid shit like having AJ tap Nikki out at Mania, even if AJ had of stayed that's a decision that did nothing for anyone.
> 
> And it's not like she can cut a promo about AJ Lee and wait four months before it airs. They needed to give the women air time to go back at AJ.


AJ was supposed to be going into a title feud with Nikki. So, they had a good reason for AJ picking up the win. It just got fucked up by the fact that the WWE doctors decided to sue Punk at that time. Too many conflicts of interest to stay with WWE at that point. 

Cutting a promo & cutting a promo that's right for the situation are two different things. Nikki dating Cena was public knowledge, and a plug of the TD show. There was never a good time to bring up Punk, and it was dumb to try. There was never a point in time where bringing up AJ & Punk's real life relationship made any sense. By the time they started dating & it became public knowledge, Punk was on bad terms with WWE. They didn't want anyone even mentioning him. Mentioning someone who's been blacklisted by WWE is always going to get your taped promo nixed from airing.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

gsm1988 said:


> Nikki has said in numerous interviews that she blames AJ Lee for being at least partially responsible for the false perceptions fans have of her because of the Total Divas promo. So why does she allow other women like Nattie and Carmella to say the same things about her? Are they not also contributing to any false perceptions people hold about her? I find it amazing how the Bellas got so upset over one promo from over 3 years ago when Nattie and Carmella say the same things about her pretty much every week.


I think AJ had legit beef with the Bellas and the concept of Total Divas.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Who do you think has more backstage pull; Charlotte or Nikki?


lol Charlotte. Nikki has spent the last 3-4 months being Carmella's doormat. Charlotte is booked like a serious wrestler. Nikki has been put in trashy feuds with Carmella and Nattie (though neither of them are as bad as the Nikki vs Brie "I wish you died in the womb" storyline fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nikki isnt a slut.

Shes a role model for millions of average looking girls

Exercise that body, get implants and you too can score way outside your league if youre aggressive enough.

My advice: hang around law and medical schools. They usually have bright futures


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Valid point but I think that there is a difference between wanting to turn heel when the owner of the company is stubborn about it and is dead set on continuing to use you as the top face and being angry about and desiring to respond to a promo which you believe negatively affects your career and peoples' perceptions of you as a human being. You could be right though.


True, but realistically when you look at Nikkis reign as Divas Champ it's hard to logically argue Cena was going to bat for her and protecting her. There were several month long periods where she didn't win a single match or stand tall in any segments. She was just another terribly booked Heel Champion. As a Nikki fan I was always waiting for her to actually be booked like a Champion.



nyelator said:


> You will never know how much I appreciate Nikki losing clean to Bliss and Mella (a lot)
> Also who do you refer to as the IWC Queens?


:nikki it annoys me that people act like she never puts anyone over and just squashes the division when she's lost to pretty much everyone.

And in that context Sasha, Charlotte, Paige, even Becky. I don't think any of them ever put Naomi over.



Randumo24 said:


> Lol! Sure, whatever you say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just see it as turn a bouts fair play. If AJ can talk about Cena then Nikki can talk about Punk, the Punk stuff muddied the water though. Regardless though it's bullshit that it took so long for any of the women to get to reply to AJs "pipe bomb". It was dumb to have her cut that promo and then not give any other women mic time until like a year later.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> True, but realistically when you look at Nikkis reign as Divas Champ it's hard to logically argue Cena was going to bat for her and protecting her. There were several month long periods where she didn't win a single match or stand tall in any segments. She was just another terribly booked Heel Champion. As a Nikki fan I was always waiting for her to actually be booked like a Champion.
> 
> Yeah she lost a lot and if she did not then Brie did
> 
> ...


Yeah it is people still riding Punk's cock long after he told them to fuck off


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Saturn said:


> lol Charlotte. Nikki has spent the last 3-4 months being Carmella's doormat. Charlotte is booked like a serious wrestler. Nikki has been put in trashy feuds with Carmella and Nattie (though neither of them are as bad as the Nikki vs Brie "I wish you died in the womb" storyline fpalm


I enjoyed the Carmella storline kinda of


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nikki is a whore, sorry marks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> Nikki is a whore, sorry marks.


I love the honesty, non mark speaking.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nah OP the originator of "slut shaming" as you've classified it isn't Nikki instead it's........
















But back then we called it "Slut Successes" which is sort of the same success Nikki has had but instead of it being with MANY men she's just got the one at the top #Congrats. I mean she could be the female HHH in that respect while she banged NOT the Boss's daughter but the Boss's Golden Boy instead. She's certainly over succeeded in this industry so what's the problem when other's point that out? It's the truth ISN'T?


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

nyelator said:


> I enjoyed the Carmella storline kinda of


I did too but it was a Jerry Springer-esque feud and so is the one she's having with Nattie.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

This day and age, sluts are embraced just look at instagram. Nikki I really don't care for but hey she got Cena so anything a diva say is useless. That gold digger you


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The fans are not that dumb, you idiot Bella. We all know that you use your relationship to get higher in your career.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fellas, fellas, let's stop this fan on fan hating. Who cares who is or isn't a "slut" or who is or isn't using pull backstage. Let's not distract ourselves from both Bellas being terrible talents on the mic and otherwise.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I just see it as turn a bouts fair play. If AJ can talk about Cena then Nikki can talk about Punk, the Punk stuff muddied the water though. Regardless though it's bullshit that it took so long for any of the women to get to reply to AJs "pipe bomb". It was dumb to have her cut that promo and then not give any other women mic time until like a year later.


I think the part you're missing is that AJ's promo served a purpose. Not only because it started a storyline, but talking about their personal lives causes more controversy that drew more attention to the Total Divas show. There would be no other purpose to cut a promo on AJ's personal life other than revenge. Besides, from what I've heard, it was one or more of the Total Diva women that complained backstage after the promo to get the whole thing called off from going any further. 

Also, cutting a promo bringing up Punk would be kinda dumb. They didn't even start dating until after AJ won the Divas Championship. If anything, dating Punk cost AJ her WWE career.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This thread serving as a reminder of why I dislike Nikki threads on here with idiotic comments like these:



AmWolves10 said:


> Nikki is a whore, sorry marks.





PaigeLover said:


> I love the honesty, non mark speaking.


So stupid, you two (and others) calling her a whore/slut and treating it like a fact solely because you don't like her. Pathetic. It'd be like if I called Paige a whore just because I don't like her, have nothing to back up my claim but I'll pretend it's a fact regardless.



Randumo24 said:


> I think the part you're missing is that AJ's promo served a purpose. Not only because it started a storyline, but talking about their personal lives causes more controversy that drew more attention to the Total Divas show. There would be no other purpose to cut a promo on AJ's personal life other than revenge. Besides, from what I've heard, it was one or more of the Total Diva women that complained backstage after the promo to get the whole thing called off from going any further.
> 
> Also, cutting a promo bringing up Punk would be kinda dumb. They didn't even start dating until after AJ won the Divas Championship. If anything, dating Punk cost AJ her WWE career.


Revenge is one of the biggest parts of wrestling though.

And from a pure kayfabe perspective the fact AJ was banging the longest reigning World Champ of the modern era and a guy pushed hard from day one is comparable to what people think of Nikki and John.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I liked AJ Lee's character and all, but when she returned for her last run she didn't really do anything to help anybody, nor was she as good as she was beforehand. That pipebomb she cut really didn't help anybody in the end, even though it was a pretty good promo at the time. But I mean if AJ did get more opportunities for being with Punk, than it is equal to say that Nikki did have some sort of increase in opportunities when she got with Cena. I'm not even trying to bash her, but I mean there could be some influence there.

Nikki herself though I don't really dislike or like in any sort of way. I'm happy that she has now become a serviceable in-ring worker who can have a good match on occasion, and she has worked to build herself up to be one of the most recognizable women on the show by doing the reality stuff. That being said, she has defintely used her looks to her advantage, and fuck I lost count of how many pictures and videos I've seen that have her in skimpy tops and such. She isn't a slut though, that would be an unfair description, but she's defintely doesn't mind putting her body on display often.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Revenge is one of the biggest parts of wrestling though.
> 
> And from a pure kayfabe perspective the fact AJ was banging the longest reigning World Champ of the modern era and a guy pushed hard from day one is comparable to what people think of Nikki and John.


Punk getting pushed hard from day 1? What WWE were you watching? If I remember correctly, after developmental, they debuted him on the shitty WWECW vs Justin Credible. AJ got all of her success before anything ever happened with Punk. Bringing him in was just trying to be petty & irrelevant. 

Not only would it be a dumb insult to try to bring Punk into it, but it's also extremely obvious that WWE would cut that out of a taped show. There's no way that Nikki could not have known that bringing up something like that wouldn't make TV.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> So stupid, you two (and others) calling her a whore/slut and treating it like a fact solely because you don't like her. Pathetic. It'd be like if I called Paige a whore just because I don't like her, have nothing to back up my claim but I'll pretend it's a fact regardless.


 Lol this guy is still hurt. Where did I call her a slut if I said respect his honesty? When you read it will change your life.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Biggest WHORE in wrestling history is the one and only Triple H and no one gives a shit about that! :eva2 
leave Nikki Bella alone plox


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> That pipebomb she cut really didn't help anybody in the end


It would have if certain people didn't go whining to management how unfair it was


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only reason AJ's pipebomb didn't do anything is cos WWE ruined that storyline by twisting the pipebomb into AJ being "jealous" of Total Divas, and refusing to have any other perspective than that. This is despite AJ saying on commentary numerous times that she doesn't care about TD, and that she didn't want to be on it :lol WWE equated AJ's dislike of the show = jealousy. I can't count how many times they'd talk about AJ having problems with the TD girls and saying "oh she's probably jealous cos they're on TD and she's not" lol. Lame.

And they tried to make AJ out to be the bad guy cos of it, when a LOT of fans agreed with her. I remember thinking at one point "why am I supposed to be booing AJ again?". It was another case of the heel looking more sympathetic than the faces, and it made me support AJ more.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The only reason AJ's pipebomb didn't do anything is cos WWE ruined that storyline by twisting the pipebomb into AJ being "jealous" of Total Divas, and refusing to have any other perspective than that. This is despite AJ saying on commentary numerous times that she doesn't care about TD, and that she didn't want to be on it :lol WWE equated AJ's dislike of the show = jealousy. I can't count how many times they'd talk about AJ having problems with the TD girls and saying "oh she's probably jealous cos they're on TD and she's not" lol. Lame.
> 
> And they tried to make AJ out to be the bad guy cos of it, when a LOT of fans agreed with her. I remember thinking at one point "why am I supposed to be booing AJ again?". It was another case of the heel looking more sympathetic than the faces, and it made me support AJ more.



Don't forget the week after the "Pipebomb" you had AJ trying to fight off the cast of "Total Divas" by herself and got decimated in a 4-on-1 beatdown. And they also had perennial "heat magnet" Vickie Guerrero booking AJ in glorified handicap matches against the "Total Divas". They made AJ look like an "underdog" when she was suppose to be the dastardly Heel.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I liked AJ Lee's character and all, but when she returned for her last run she didn't really do anything to help anybody, nor was she as good as she was beforehand. That pipebomb she cut really didn't help anybody in the end, even though it was a pretty good promo at the time. But I mean if AJ did get more opportunities for being with Punk, than it is equal to say that Nikki did have some sort of increase in opportunities when she got with Cena. I'm not even trying to bash her, but I mean there could be some influence there.
> 
> Nikki herself though I don't really dislike or like in any sort of way. I'm happy that she has now become a serviceable in-ring worker who can have a good match on occasion, and she has worked to build herself up to be one of the most recognizable women on the show by doing the reality stuff. That being said, she has defintely used her looks to her advantage, and fuck I lost count of how many pictures and videos I've seen that have her in skimpy tops and such. She isn't a slut though, that would be an unfair description, but she's defintely doesn't mind putting her body on display often.


The thing with that is though all the women put their body on display, even the likes of Sasha and Charlotte.



Randumo24 said:


> Punk getting pushed hard from day 1? What WWE were you watching? If I remember correctly, after developmental, they debuted him on the shitty WWECW vs Justin Credible. AJ got all of her success before anything ever happened with Punk. Bringing him in was just trying to be petty & irrelevant.
> 
> Not only would it be a dumb insult to try to bring Punk into it, but it's also extremely obvious that WWE would cut that out of a taped show. There's no way that Nikki could not have known that bringing up something like that wouldn't make TV.


The WWE where he was treated like a big deal from day one, destroyed the New Breed himself in EVW, won World Titles not long after. His "me vs the world" thing was just a gimmick, in reality WWE was right behind him from day one. They even let him use the CM Punk name after all.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> The WWE where he was treated like a big deal from day one, destroyed the New Breed himself in EVW, won World Titles not long after. His "me vs the world" thing was just a gimmick, in reality WWE was right behind him from day one. They even let him use the CM Punk name after all.


I think you have selective memory. They let you keep your name if you have a big enough following & it sounds good. They've done it with other guys too. He was a big deal in the indies before he signed with WWE, so of course he's not going to go to developmental & job out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> I think you have selective memory. They let you keep your name if you have a big enough following & it sounds good. They've done it with other guys too. He was a big deal in the indies before he signed with WWE, so of course he's not going to go to developmental & job out.


Punk was the first Indy guy they did it with, it's common now with NXT and HHH running the show but it was a big deal back when Punk debuted and got to keep his name.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Punk was the first Indy guy they did it with, it's common now with NXT and HHH running the show but it was a big deal back when Punk debuted and got to keep his name.


Take into account that, not only was he well known, but it's also just a cool name. It's good for crowd chanting as well. There were more pros than cons with keeping his name. How many times did he get to main event a PPV during his over year title reign?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Take into account that, not only was he well known, but it's also just a cool name. It's good for crowd chanting as well. There were more pros than cons with keeping his name. How many times did he get to main event a PPV during his over year title reign?


Enough. No idea, why keep track of such a useless stat? Not Headlining every PPV helped his long ass reign from getting stale.

Why do people want to pretend Punk was so hard done by and never got pushed and never got used? He was one of the hardest pushed guys in a while.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Enough. No idea, why keep track of such a useless stat? Not Headlining every PPV helped his long ass reign from getting stale.
> 
> Why do people want to pretend Punk was so hard done by and never got pushed and never got used? He was one of the hardest pushed guys in a while.


It's an easy stat to remember because Cena was still treated as the star of the show. Punk was still the B guy, despite being more popular & the champion. He was the champion on paper, but Cena was the one WWE treated like was the champion.

Of course he was pushed, but never to the extent that his popularity should have demanded.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> The thing with that is though all the women put their body on display, even the likes of Sasha and Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE where he was treated like a big deal from day one, destroyed the New Breed himself in EVW, won World Titles not long after. His "me vs the world" thing was just a gimmick, in reality WWE was right behind him from day one. They even let him use the CM Punk name after all.


Sexuality has always been a part of WWE, especially with the women. And it always will be most likely. Like as much as they've been trying to portray the women as serious competitors (which I support whole-heartedly), they haven't abandoned "sex appeal." Not even close. True they're not doing lingerie pillow fights, or bra and panties matches, etc anymore. But Sasha, Alexa, Nikki, Emma, etc still wear ring attire that's pretty revealing. Even Charlotte, Asuka, Billy Kay, etc do as well (just to a somewhat lesser degree). And then Maryse and Lana wear "hot" outfits and flaunt their looks a lot to (not a complaint mind you, merely an observation). And a lot of the women still do "sexy" photo shoots from time to time, etc.

So I'm just not seeing how Nikki is somehow unique in this regard? The complaints about her in this regard are weird to me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Sexuality has always been a part of WWE, especially with the women. And it always will be most likely. Like as much as they've been trying to portray the women as serious competitors (which I support whole-heartedly), they haven't abandoned "sex appeal." Not even close. True they're not doing lingerie pillow fights, or bra and panties matches, etc anymore. But Sasha, Alexa, Nikki, Emma, etc still wear ring attire that's pretty revealing. Even Charlotte, Asuka, Billy Kay, etc do as well (just to a somewhat lesser degree). And then Maryse and Lana wear "hot" outfits and flaunt their looks a lot to (not a complaint mind you, merely an observation). And a lot of the women still do "sexy" photo shoots from time to time, etc.
> 
> So I'm just not seeing how Nikki is somehow unique in this regard? The complaints about her in this regard are weird to me.


Yeah, sexuality is still such a big part of women in WWE. But Nikki gets shit for it, I get why; because people seem to loathe her and are hypocrites. But still it's just ridiculous, Sasha Banks who wants to be this super serious wrestler is still running around in tiny ring gear.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

The Bellas were irrelevant in their first run, basically the jobbers of the Diva division, outside of their brief title run because Vince loves the gimmick of identical wrestlers switching during matches. They ran off to Hollywood, found their ceiling to be smoothie infomercials, and suddenly flocked back and I was like "So, they're supposed to be a big deal now?". 

Well, once it was found out who Nikki was dating, it became obvious why.

She can date and fuck who she wants but don't act like it's not bizarre considering where they were before and after and the timing of it all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eric Fleischer said:


> The Bellas were irrelevant in their first run, basically the jobbers of the Diva division, outside of their brief title run because Vince loves the gimmick of identical wrestlers switching during matches. They ran off to Hollywood, found their ceiling to be smoothie infomercials, and suddenly flocked back and I was like "So, they're supposed to be a big deal now?".
> 
> Well, once it was found out who Nikki was dating, it became obvious why.
> 
> She can date and fuck who she wants but don't act like it's not bizarre considering where they were before and after and the timing of it all.


Because they didn't also come back with the Total Divas idea and a real dedication that saw them both improve immensely?

Ultimately it's no different than Charlotte being pushed because of her dad, Reigns, Owens, Balor, etc being pushed because they're HHHs boys from NXT. Most wrestlers who get pushed have a friend high up.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Because they didn't also come back with the Total Divas idea and a real dedication that saw them both improve immensely?
> 
> Ultimately it's no different than Charlotte being pushed because of her dad, Reigns, Owens, Balor, etc being pushed because they're HHHs boys from NXT. Most wrestlers who get pushed have a friend high up.


The idea they improved from where they were is like saying a team going from 2-14 to 5-11 was improvement. Their feud with one another was cringeworthy trainwreck TV. No one cared when it ended, clumsily and not making a lick of sense with the heel strangely never getting her comeuppance. (I know you think they're the greatest thing since sliced bread, so none of this matters to you.)

I would agree Charlotte had an upper hand being Flair's daughter, something they openly acknowledge on TV and use as part of a reason to heel her character. As far as HHH's "friends" being pushed, if that's going to be your bitch, you'll be bitching for a long time. He's Vince's right hand man/GM in a sense, in evaluating talent, so if it wasn't them, it would be some other handful of guys you'd be putting the same label of "friends" from NXT. Someone has to make the decision to elevate someone to the next level and push. If you're going to assume everyone from NXT is his personal friend you might as well stop watching now because he's always going to see something in someone who's getting elevated to the main roster in addition to coaching them. Besides, Roman Reigns seems to be Vince's guy as much as he is HHH's. 

Personally I don't know what John Cena's official front office title in regards to scouting the Divas division was in 2012-13, maybe you do?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eric Fleischer said:


> The idea they improved from where they were is like saying a team going from 2-14 to 5-11 was improvement. Their feud with one another was cringeworthy trainwreck TV. No one cared when it ended, clumsily and not making a lick of sense with the heel strangely never getting her comeuppance. (I know you think they're the greatest thing since sliced bread, so none of this matters to you.)
> 
> I would agree Charlotte had an upper hand being Flair's daughter, something they openly acknowledge on TV and use as part of a reason to heel her character. As far as HHH's "friends" being pushed, if that's going to be your bitch, you'll be bitching for a long time. He's Vince's right hand man/GM in a sense, in evaluating talent, so if it wasn't them, it would be some other handful of guys you'd be putting the same label of "friends" from NXT. Someone has to make the decision to elevate someone to the next level and push. If you're going to assume everyone from NXT is his personal friend you might as well stop watching now because he's always going to see something in someone who's getting elevated to the main roster in addition to coaching them. Besides, Roman Reigns seems to be Vince's guy as much as he is HHH's.
> 
> Personally I don't know what John Cena's official front office title in regards to scouting the Divas division was in 2012-13, maybe you do?


Yet at the same time as Bella vs Bella two IWC darlings in Paige and AJ were putting on an even worse women's feud...

I don't know why the Bellas get the blame for their booking when we all know WWE booking is terrible. And no I can't stand Brie, and I won't pretend Nikki is the greatest ever, but she's still one of the best women the WWE has.

So it's only a bad thing if Nikki gets pushed because of someone backstage? And even at the height of her big push she was just another horribly booked heel Champion who lost too everyone.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Yet at the same time as Bella vs Bella two IWC darlings in Paige and AJ were putting on an even worse women's feud...
> 
> I don't know why the Bellas get the blame for their booking when we all know WWE booking is terrible. And no I can't stand Brie, and I won't pretend Nikki is the greatest ever, *but she's still one of the best women the WWE has.
> *
> So it's only a bad thing if Nikki gets pushed because of someone backstage? And even at the height of her big push she was just another horribly booked heel Champion who lost too everyone.


This is where you and I disagree, so there's not much more to say. I think she's pushed to a level unbecoming of her talent and I don't give a flying fuck about Total Divas although some people do but good portion of them aren't even wrestling fans or watchers and I think they find shit for Nikki to do because of that show. 

My overall point is there was a huge difference between how they were treated the first time and how they suddenly became "faces of the division" and there's one big thing that changed, you figure out what that was. I'm sure a lot of "things will be different this time" discussions happened.


----------

